# Adventurous Randall Stuffings.



## jayse (12/4/11)

Thought I'd start a thread about using food stuffs in Randalls (or whatever you want to call them).

Last year I was pretty impressed with the inner melbourne crew and there mini randall jobbies but actually can't recall to many of them, Saison and cum quots sp? I recall and being awesome but can't recall any actuall flavours, eitherway that is one up on the list.
The wheatsheaf have been plenty adventurous with cucumber and mint and Moo pils, I was not much of a fan of the cucumber and the mint was not huge at the time.
Last week it was lemongrass and chilli with scribbly gum, that worked fairly well and I wonder if coriander leaf would work. They have done quite a few that can't recall right now but it would be good to get a list happening.
At brewboys theres been cherries, strawberries, blackberries and melons with wheat beer. Coffee and stout seems a good choice but you do have to go easy, last time I had one pint and was peaking out for hours.
One hop that I thought worked well which would have most in disgust is whole NZ cascade with Ace Of Spades, that shakespeared it up nicely.

I joke often about using pork hocks in there, maybe would not work with all the fat but I like the idea.

This thread could proberly fit in recipes and ingredients or gear and equipment but I think the Pub is the spot for it.

I posted the same question on the brewboys facebook page for any of you facepagers out there interested.

Thoughts?
Cheers
Jayse


----------



## Fourstar (12/4/11)

coriander leaf would be like drinking soap beer.

The best ive done is stewed peaches and also had a play with freshly roasted and ground cacao nibs.


----------



## jayse (12/4/11)

Fourstar said:


> coriander leaf would be like drinking soap beer.
> 
> The best ive done is stewed peaches and also had a play with freshly roasted and ground cacao nibs.



Yeah my thoughts are coriander leaf would not work out well but still you never know.
Where do you get cacao nibs? sounds interesting.


----------



## Pennywise (12/4/11)

Watermelon with something like a Pilsner

What did you do the peaches with 4*?


----------



## Quintrex (12/4/11)

I think the main fillings used in the mini randalls at ANHC were Star anise, lemon grass, rose petals, kumquats, dried mushed cranberries and crunchie bar. 

I think we had more (like bacon) but those were the ones we actually used.


Q


----------



## Fourstar (12/4/11)

jayse said:


> Yeah my thoughts are coriander leaf would not work out well but still you never know.
> Where do you get cacao nibs? sounds interesting.



I got them from the health area of a roy morgan/vitaminME chemist. Google for them and you can buy them online.



Pennywise said:


> What did you do the peaches with 4*?



From memory i did it with a Bohemian Pilsner. Worked out well.


----------



## jayse (12/4/11)

Cheers Q, I recall some of them but only vaguelly, forgoten all about the crunchie bar and even though I remember now on you mentioning it I still don't recall what it tasted like or even if I tried it.

I had thought of watermelon pennywise, maybe with wheat beer also.

Maybe have to make a mini one or two and have a mini randall night, some of the ingredients would possibly not go all that well sitting in the main one for a few days on end though and changing them everyday is not very practical.
The strawberries didn't look all that great after three days, also they had a weird gummy puckering mouthfeel for awhile at the start, didn't really rate them that highly at the time.

Forgot to add a pic before.


----------



## michael_or (12/4/11)

Wig and Pen in Canberra did a brown ale once, they pushed it through there 'Modus Hoperandus' full of Juniper berries, Cinnamon, Nutmeg, Vanilla some hops and some Truffles.....


----------



## Effect (12/4/11)

Would love to do a wheat beer running through a randall with watermelon and mint...


----------



## winkle (12/4/11)

Diced liver....  



OK maybe starfruit with a wheat or even a lager.


----------



## reVoxAHB (12/4/11)

All hail ThirstyBoy \m/


----------



## Effect (12/4/11)

reVox said:


> All hail ThirstyBoy \m/




now that is ingenious!


----------



## Pennywise (12/4/11)

What's the filter made of?

Edit: Actually, can you give us the full build of this bad boy reVox?


----------



## argon (12/4/11)

want :icon_drool2:


----------



## Fourstar (12/4/11)

i so need some sample jars like that, my one i made out of screw lid plastic ware requires meters of Teflon tape otherwise it leaks everywhere.


----------



## argon (12/4/11)

at a guess the central "filter" is a chopped up plastic cutting board with a few holes in it.

Beer line in through bulkhead fitting through "filter" board into hop chamber
Beer out through some small holes in the "filter" board picked up by a second bulkhead and line

Seems pretty simple. Just got to find a sample jar of the right size i guess... would be pretty cool at a party


----------



## reVoxAHB (12/4/11)

Pennywise said:


> What's the filter made of?
> 
> Edit: Actually, can you give us the full build of this bad boy reVox?



It's TB's design/build. I'm sure he'll chime in here at some point (and I hope I'm not obligating him to do so!) but I can't imagine him not extending the build. 

Cheers


----------



## Pennywise (12/4/11)

Cool cool :icon_cheers:


----------



## nate2g (12/4/11)

jayse said:


> Cheers Q, I recall some of them but only vaguelly, forgoten all about the crunchie bar and even though I remember now on you mentioning it I still don't recall what it tasted like or even if I tried it.
> 
> I had thought of watermelon pennywise, maybe with wheat beer also.
> 
> ...



The randall sure looks impressive! Anyone know who builds these at all?


----------



## winkle (12/4/11)

nate2g said:


> The randall sure looks impressive! Anyone know who builds these at all?


I think Browndog made Rossco one for a QLD Xmas case swap using a small filter housing, about half the size of a standard randall. However this is also quite possibly wrong since I'm trying to recall something from a Xmas Case Swap  .

I'd be up for one of those mini-randalls for home though, very nice.


----------



## michael_or (12/4/11)

nate2g said:


> The randall sure looks impressive! Anyone know who builds these at all?



Aldi $19.


----------



## Effect (12/4/11)

michael_or said:


> Aldi $19.




wow!


----------



## barls (12/4/11)

i like, its not even shiney but i want


----------



## winkle (12/4/11)

barls said:


> i like, its not even shiney but i want



Me too!
Even a tool-tard like myself should be able to construct some sort of stand for it.
It'd look good on the bar next to a beer engine.


----------



## jayse (12/4/11)

nate2g said:


> The randall sure looks impressive! Anyone know who builds these at all?



Richard at the Wig and Pen is the man to see I believe but it will put you out $1500, quite a few out there now
Wig and Pen
Mountain Goat
Brewboys
Holgate
Sail and Anchor
Wheatsheaf
Local Taphouse
Mornington 
are the ones I know of currently running one.
If anyone drinks at any of these places I'd love to hear what adventurous things they have tried.

The one revox posted is the one I was talking about when I mentioned mni randalls before, this is what the inner melbourne brewers used at ANHC last year.
I am thinking you can get beer line to fit very tightly through an airlock grommet and thinking this would make it simple making one rather then the bulkhead design in that one.
I actually thought the ones at ANHC did use grommets for the beer lines, either way is what I am currently looking at for some shits and giggles.

I was thinking before an easy tester for something you are not sure how would work would simply be add it to the beer glass, but this is getting real namby pamby, I mean running it through some cool device is rather beer geeky but cool, adding watermelon and some such to your glass is is getting a little down right ooh eeer hows your father.

I mentioned lychees to Brewboys Simon as I thought it may work, he thought it would look disgusting like eyes, I kinda like that.
I have never really eaten one, I got a tin of them once and couldn't eat them really was not too nice. But many people say there is flavours in many APAs' that reasonble the flavour. I think I know the flavour they speak of but that flavour in the tin I brought was uneadable to me at the time.
Last time I was at paddys many years ago they had a shit load of the tin ones ready to go into a wheat beer, another thing that suggested to me it would not be a major fail if we tried it.

Rhubbard may be another one.


----------



## outbreak (12/4/11)

michael_or said:


> Aldi $19.



Any more info on that? Manufacturer? Im in the west so no access to Aldi


----------



## barls (12/4/11)

reckon on of these could work???





http://www.biasboating.com.au/p-1195-water...-strainers.aspx


----------



## Hatchy (12/4/11)

Jayse, you mentioned beer & curry pairing on Saturday night. How about an IPA going through a curry?


----------



## bum (12/4/11)

Hatchy said:


> Jayse, you mentioned beer & curry pairing on Saturday night. How about an IPA going through a curry?


I've used curry leaves in a ginger beer to (mostly) good effect in the past - randalising might work better though.


----------



## AussieJosh (13/4/11)

Im keen on one of them $19 jobs from Aldi! But also no Aldi here in SA.


----------



## Sammus (13/4/11)

I had a berlinerweisse at the taphouse served through sour cherries, was f'n tops, pick of the bunch for me. At the wig n pen I also tried one of their seasonals (venom IPA?) through the randall filled with galaxy flowers and coffee beans... wasn't really into the coffee thing in beer, I think it could be done successfully, but not like that.


----------



## joshuahardie (13/4/11)

I have had a stout pushed through coffee and vanilla at the taphouse a few months back.

To my palate, it was a great success


----------



## jayse (13/4/11)

Cheers guys, IPA and galaxy of course works well but the coffee beans? Last time I was there Richard had smoked hops, being whole hops of course I made the joke we were smoke n' cones! he has always been fairly adventurous.
Berlinerweise and sour cherries almost sounds perfect and the adding some vanilla in with coffee beans sounds good too.


----------



## Effect (13/4/11)

I reckon any spice that isn't a powder would go great in beer.

Cinnamon Quill
Vanilla Bean
Cocoa Nibs
Cloves
Star Anise


Were I to choose what goes in the randall at brewboys come Anzac day I would be running the king brown through vanilla beans, toasted oats and toasted coconut to give an Anzac biscuit feel to the brown ale...

Cheers
Phil


----------



## jayse (13/4/11)

I do like the idea of the nibs for the stout, the anzac idea isn't blowing my skirt up at the moment but worth a thought.


----------



## Harry Volting (13/4/11)

+1 for the Aldi Filter. (Gardenline Water Pump Filter 35020)
I recall Jane Lewis from MGoat speaking on the BN about a Randall filled with cucumber (ew) for one of their summer beers?
Crowd loved it apparently. 
I use it to cold steep cracked coffee beans for my Foreign Extra Stout and then hookup at serving time. 
Good fun.
Harry.


----------



## Stagger (13/4/11)

The Randalls are very well made (cause I made them) :beerbang: , its great to see that craft brewers are always trying new things. The current design has been the same for some time now and one that looks impressive sitting on a bar. 

Currently we have sent one in NZ and one heading over to USA shortly as well as a increasing number here. The work that gos into these things is incredible, but those that had tried beers served through them know what interesting flavours that can be achieved with them.


----------



## winkle (13/4/11)

Stagger said:


> The Randalls are very well made (cause I made them) :beerbang: , its great to see that craft brewers are always trying new things. The current design has been the same for some time now and one that looks impressive sitting on a bar.
> 
> Currently we have sent one in NZ and one heading over to USA shortly as well as a increasing number here. The work that gos into these things is incredible, but those that had tried beers served through them know what interesting flavours that can be achieved with them.



Hey, I didn't realise that you'd made it - top work :icon_cheers: .


----------



## jayse (13/4/11)

Hey Stagger great work, there is a piece of you on the bar at many bars and breweries around the country, fantastic piece of kit.
looks like building these is becoming a full time job, I still want to put a smoked pork hock in there no matter how wrong it might sound.


----------



## outbreak (13/4/11)

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/5-INCH-WATER-FILTER...R-/150584446303

Anyone think this would be alright?


----------



## bignath (13/4/11)

outbreak said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/5-INCH-WATER-FILTER...R-/150584446303
> 
> Anyone think this would be alright?




Have been doing the same thing tonight! Searching for small water filter housings....Don't have an Aldi here in SA.

Might go have a sniff around bunnings tomorrow...


----------



## Thirsty Boy (13/4/11)

Jayse had it right when he said to use airlock grommets in the design of the ones i made for ANHC. The first few i made used fancier fittings, but then i found that 10mm OD beer line and a stopck standard airlock grommet does the job just as well.

So. And this fits my taps - maybe not yours.

10mm beer line stuffs up inside the actual tap nice and tight, no fitting required.
Two holes in jar lid, one in the center, one off to the side, a grommet in both
Filter plate is just made out of a lid off another sample jar. 10mm Hole in the middle and lots of little holes for beer
One line, into the tap and through the center grommet, through the filter to the bottom
Other line just through the lid
Liquid down center line, into randall, up through the "stuffing" through the filter and out the other line, which you bend over s it acts as a faucet.

You can muck about with some silicon hose and JG fittings tomtry and fudge up a way to attach it to other taps if yours wont fit a 10mm beer line shoved up them.

The little randals are only much good for stuff that is realy flavoursome or aromatic. Because the unit only holds a glass or so of beer, there is no "residence time" for flavours to infuse into the beer - so it only picks up whatit can on the way through the randall. So they suit volatile things - and they tend to run out of flavour quite fast. So the object of the little randalls is to fill it up, pour half a dozen beers through it, then chuck the contents and put in fresh/different stuff. They only take 20-30 secs to change over.

Cumquats
Lemon grass
Star anise
Rose petals and black pepper (the first 3-4 glasses were amazing, then the flacour was gone)
Crunchy bar
Vanilla pod
cinnamon stick
Corriander seeds

Worked well and gave up flavour/aroma fast enough to be worth while, things like crushed dried cranberries and various hops - they kind of worked but really needed a more traditional randall to get the best out of them IMO.

Mind you - a jug of beer with one of those big arsed tea balls in it... Same effect. Or you can go with the inline solution and the big teaball can save dicking about trying to make filter cylinders or plates.

I'm not a huge fan of the randals you generally find in beer bars - they work spectacularly well, but because they have such a large charge of ingredient they often aren't changed over frequently enough and i have had many a beer thats been pumped through hops that have been sitting in a randal for three days and just taste like slightly decomposed lawn clippings. Whats fantastic an hour after the randal is first charged and fired up - is often just plain nasty the next day. Ergo the idea of a small, fast and very easy to change randal than can always be "fresh", plus the tap can still pour the beer "plain" at any time you want just by popping the randal off.


----------



## Harry Volting (14/4/11)

+1 Thirsty Boy.
I think the small Randalls are good for novelty value and to try 'something different' but I don't take mine seriously.


----------



## jayse (14/4/11)

Cheers for the reply Thirsty


Thirsty Boy said:


> snipped>
> 
> You can muck about with some silicon hose and JG fittings tomtry and fudge up a way to attach it to other taps if yours wont fit a 10mm beer line shoved up them.



You could possibly hose clamp the larger silicon hose over the outside of the smaller beer line, only problem I could see would be breaking out in foam when it runs over the ridge that will be inside at the join.
I seem to remember yours poured fine and there is plenty of places inside to cause it to foam up but didn't so it may be ok.


----------



## Pennywise (14/4/11)

Thanks TB


----------



## barls (7/5/11)

michael_or said:


> Aldi $19.


just picked one up at north strathfield aldi, there was about another 20 or so left there.
just a question for the others that have them already, did you modify it in anyway and what size reducing bushes did you use?


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (31/12/11)

reVox said:


> All hail ThirstyBoy \m/



Been searching through Thristyboys threads to try and find how he built it but can't find it, does anyone have the link?

Cheers BDB


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (31/12/11)

The black fitting is a bulkhead fitting , so the in line gos to the bottom.

The other is a John Guest , beer out ...

Maybe a screen of some sort ...

Cheers


----------

